# Lyman Tru-Line Junior Press



## rstone1 (Jul 4, 2009)

I would greatly appreciate any help with this. I am just starting to reload and I inherited a Lyman Tru-Line Jr press and I have purchased a die plate for it to accept modern dies. Recently I read somewhere that this press will not full length resize. I am wanting to load .308 cartriges. I was wondering if this is true even with modern dies or if this is a limitation of the size of the press. Again if anyone could help out I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks- Richard


----------



## jcn45 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have one of those presses, I think. Shell plate was for small thread dies so I made a 4-holer at 7/8-14. This is a very light duty press. I use mine for .32 pistol cartridges. I found a kit or part on the internet somewhere that strengthened the press somewhat (didn't buy it) but it is still a light duty press. Evidently if you try to size a .308 Win. size case, the frame casting can crack. If you want to load a deer rifle sized cartridge, any inexpensive full-size press is a much better choice. The Tru-Line Jr. is a cute little press though. I'm thinking about setting mine up to crack walnuts. I wonder if I need special dies for that?


----------

